# The Equines!



## haviris (Jun 12, 2009)

So here are all my equines, 
Paint Magic
Pony Sasha
Mules, Joker and Canya
And Minis, Chyrstal, Money, DJ, and Skip!





I also own a spotted standard jack, but he's been living w/ someone else for the last year or so. And there are other horses I may talk about as if they are mine, but they really belong to my mom (although I could have them if I wanted them). Just wanted to mention that since someone may notice me talking about owning others and start wondering about me!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 12, 2009)

you have a goodlooking herd of horses mules an minis.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

You sure have a very diversified herd of animals!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jun 12, 2009)

Love your long ears!


----------



## haviris (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, I've got a good variety going! Money is in cart training right now (yesterday was day 6), the mules will be my next project, they just turned 2 and this fall I'll start working w/ them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

Diversification is good.


----------

